# George Best



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The Police have recently said that George Best was not actually buried in Belfast as reported but admitted the decision to cremate him in Hemel Hempstead last Sunday may have been a mistake. 

:?


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I think this is in terrible taste! However it did make me laugh out loud. Cruel world isn't it?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I agree, about making me laugh out loud. :lol: :lol: :lol:


MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

His son callum will inherit Two million £££££!!











if he takes the empties back!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's cruel as well.......bloody funny though, 

Nice to see your around Dave.

MHS.....Rob


----------

